# Suche kleinen Sandfilter für Gartenteich



## Ukeleidriller (18. Aug. 2015)

Moin!

Ich habe einen kleinen 4000L Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz. Seit über einem Jahr kämpfe ich erfolglos gegen Algen  Der PH liegt bei 7.7, ich reinige den Teich von verrottenden Pflanzenabfällen, ich keschere den Schlamm raus, habe mittlerweile alles mögliche an "Mitteln" ausprobiert, aber es hilft alles nichts. Sichttiefe ca. 10 cm !

Ich möchte nach Wochen der Recherche einen Sandfilter anschließen, zumindest stundenweise, da ich immer wieder lese, dass dieser Filter Wunder bewirken soll in Bezug auf klares Wasser.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Sandfilter gemacht? Wo kann ich günstig einen kaufen der für meinen Zweck geeignet ist?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Willkommen im Forum.
Die Infos sind ja recht dürftig.
Welche Pumpe, welchen Filter, wie viele Pflanzen und Lage des Teichs wären schon mal ein paar Fragen, die ich hätte.

Wenn die Angaben in deinem Profil stimmen, wirst du sicherlich einiges zu deinem Besatz zu hören bekommen.
20 Kois in 4000 Litern und einer Tiefe von 80 cm.
Nicht das die mal Fischstäbchen werden.
Was schätzt du, wie groß die werden?
Die sind außerdem mitverantwortlich, dass du solche Probleme hast.

Kannst du mal ein paar Fotos machen?

Wieso willst du gerade einen Sandfilter nutzen?


----------



## Nori (19. Aug. 2015)

Ein Sandfilter kann nicht mit einer normalen Filterpumpe betrieben werden - dazu braucht man wieder ne spezielle Pumpe, die richtig Strom frisst (ne kleine 4000-er  Pumpe braucht da auch schon locker 200 Watt, bei den größeren  sind da schnell 500 Watt und mehr pro Stunde nötig)

Gruß Nori


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Du kannst an Filteranlage reinbringen, was Du willst, bei 20 Koi und 7 Goldfischen wird das nie was.
Sorry, ich lasse es lieber hier weiter zu schreiben, sonst werde ich nämlich unhöflich .


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du kannst an Filteranlage reinbringen, was Du willst, bei 20 Koi und 7 Goldfischen wird das nie was.
> Sorry, ich lasse es lieber hier weiter zu schreiben, sonst werde ich nämlich unhöflich .


Das meinte ich.
Bei der Größe hast du mindestens 15 Kois zu viel drin. Und das ist sehr wohlwollend ausgelegt.

Wenn du am Besatz nichts reduzierst, musst du unheimlich viel in Technik investieren. Und selbst dann glaube ich nicht, dass du klares Wasser bekommst.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2015)

Falsch - bei dieser Größe sind 20 Koi zuviel drin. Das Problem mit den Algen kriegst Du nur so in Griff: Entweder Koi abschaffen, was Du wahrscheinlich nicht möchtest, oder den Teich massiv vergrößern und eine dem neuen Volumen und Besatz angemessene Filteranlage installieren.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe das Haus gemietet und der Teich war schon da. Vergrößern ist also nicht. Zu den Kois: Es sind KLEINE Kois. Die beiden größten haben Handflächengröße. Die anderen sind bis 10cm, bei den Goldfischen ist der größte 20cm. Ich habe vor, die beiden größten Kois an einen bekannten abzugeben der einen 15.000L Teich hat.
Es läuft ca. 15 Stunden am Tag eine normale Pumpe/Bachlaufpumpe 40 Watt. Im Filterkasten sind 3 "geschlitzte Schwämme" von grob bis fein, die ich 2 bis 3 mal die Woche reinige. 
Es gibt einiges an Seerosen im Teich, und ich habe letztes Jahr aus einem Angelsee ein paar Büschel __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt mitgebracht. Außerdem wächst am Grund etwas Moosartiges. Ca. 40% des Teiches sind unbegrünt, da ist auch nichts am Grund, kein Kies oder keine Erde.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Kleine Kois wachsen recht flott.
Wie stark ist die Pumpe?
Welcher Höhenunterschied muss überwunden werden?
Wie groß ist der Filter?
Bezeichnung?
Warum läuft der nur 15 Stunden?

Seerose hilft gar nichts.
Sauerstoffpflanzen müssen rein.Und viele Kois raus.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

Setz doch Fische ein, die Algen fressen  Ich hab gehört __ Störe bleibt garnichts anderes übrig als die Algen zu fressen

da sie nicht rückwärts schwimmen können . ich würde noch drei, vier Störe einsetzen, dann war es das mit den Algen ,

die haben dann gar kein Platz mehr, um in 4000L zu wachen, also wenn die Störe gross genug sind und sich die bis dahin sicher grösser gewordene Koi in deiner Pfütze schön aufschichten.

Wie du sicher rausgelesen hast , ist das pure ironie, also auf gar keinem Fall machen ,verschenke deine Koi

und setze eine 30 Watt UVC ein ,erweitere deinen Filter  und warte.  Ahhh und ein Teichfilter läuft immer 24/7 durch nur dann bist du sicher, das er bei vernüftiger grösse auch funktioniert

salve Patrick


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. Aug. 2015)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich das Algenproblem lösen kann wenn die Pumpe länger läuft, oder wenn ich eine größere anschließe. Meine drückt ordentlich Wasser raus, scheint also für den kleinen Teich ausreichend zu sein.

Bisher hat sich niemand zu einer Sandfilteranlage geäußert. Ich vermute, dass ich bei gelegentlichem Einsatz dieser Anlage (zusätzlich zu meiner jetzigen Pumpe) schon eine deutliche Verbesserung der Wasserqualität erreichen kann. Es gibt ja kleine Modelle für unter 200€ die ca 4 m3 pro Stunde umwälzen. Das sollte doch reichen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2015)

Eine Sand Filter Anlage macht nur Sinn wenn du solch Algenflockungsmittel wie im Pool benutzt. 
Benutzt du jedoch diese kannst du auch gleich alles Leben im Teich killen. 
Also spar dir das Geld. Es gibt für so was Bad Filter die Kosten aber Unmengen mehr. Dazu noch einen großen Rieselfilter, mit Ca 2000 Liter Volumen. Und dann  könnte es zumindest im Sommer was werden. Aber sobald die Temperatur sinkt,  war es das wieder mit dem Besatz. Egal wie du es drehst solch ein Teich lässt sich außen nicht mit solch Besatz auf Dauer betreiben.  
LG René


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich das Algenproblem lösen kann wenn die Pumpe länger läuft, oder wenn ich eine größere anschließe. Meine drückt ordentlich Wasser raus, scheint also für den kleinen Teich ausreichend zu sein.



Du meldest dich hier im Forum an und suchst nach Lösungen für dein Problem.
Dann bekommst du Lösungsansätze und stellst die in Frage.
Wenn du es doch besser weißt, dann frag doch nicht.

24/7 Laufzeit der Pumpe und Filter
Großes Volumen des Filters
Mindestens 1 mal die Stunde Umwälzung des Teiches

Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit und Besonderheit des Sandfilters ist schon was von Nori gesagt worden.
Ebenso zu Pflanzen und Besatz.

Filter ab und zu  zuschalten ....
Sorry, kein Verständnis für.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2015)

Hier der ist doch genau richtig für dein Teichvolumen und der braucht nur 200Watt
aber er wird dir dein gewünschtes Ergebnis nicht bringen ,aber das wolltest du ja nicht wissen ,aber der Filter ist gut

salve Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hier der ist doch genau richtig für dein Teichvolumen und der braucht nur 200Watt
> aber er wird dir dein gewünschtes Ergebnis nicht bringen ,aber das wolltest du ja nicht wissen ,aber der Filter ist gut
> 
> salve Patrick



Genau so sieht's aus


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Trotz allem versteh ich nicht, warum du einen Sandfilter möchtest.
Erkläre mir den Vorteil gegenüber Filterschwämmen und normalen Pumpen.

Ich habe eine 7000er die gerade 50W braucht.
Mein Teich ist klar.

 
Filter 300l Tonne mit Filtermatte 10 + 30 ppi
Vorfilter Siebfilter
Und Filterbach

Der läuft so gut wie das ganze Jahr. 24/7

Jetzt kannst du draus machen was du meinst.
Wenn du der Ansicht bist, dass das übertrieben ist und nichts bringt, bitte.
Aber dann weiß ich nicht, was du hier suchst.
Tatsächliche Hilfe und Wissen scheinst du nicht annehmen zu wollen.


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ukeleidriller,

ich nehme an, dass du mit Teich, Fischen, Biologie etc. nicht so sehr vertraut bist.
Ich versuche mal, dass ich es dir erklären kann.
Sandfilter werden im Allgemeinen bei Swimmingpools benutzt. Dort wird auch Chemie eingesetzt. 
Ist im Swimmingpool kein Problem, da ja dort nichts lebt, bzw. leben soll.
In der Fischhälterung werden Sandfilter nicht (oder zumindest nur selten) eingesetzt, weil es bezogen auf den Aufwand nichts bringt.

So eine Filteranlage, man kann das auch als Kleinkläranlage bezeichnen, hat zwei Funktionen:
Zum einen sollen die anfallenden Feststoffe (Blätter, Algen, Fischkot etc.) aus dem Wasser entfernt werden und zum 
anderen (eigentlich noch wichtiger) sollen die (giftigen) Ausscheidungen der Fische in ungiftige Stoffe umgewandelt werden.
In einer Filteranlage gibt es dazu den Vorfilter (Spalt, Sieb, Vortex etc.) und die biologische Abteilung (Schaumstoff, Bürsten, Helix, Kaldnes etc). Einige Filterelement machen nur das eine, und andere Filterelemente bedienen in gewissem Maße beide Funktionen. 
Bei einem Fischbesatz, der ja in der Regel gefüttert wird, fallen entsprechend Ausscheidungen an.
Je größer die Fische, desto mehr fressen die, und umso mehr Ausscheidungen fallen an.
Ich vermute mal, du hast keine Vorstellung davon, wie groß so ein Koi werden kann, und wie viel der frisst.
Zwanzig Kois, die ein paar Jahre alt sind, dürften insgesamt so an die sechzig Kilo auf die Waage bekommen (und das ist eher konservativ geschätzt).
Auch wenn deine Fische jetzt noch 'klein' sind, die werden wachsen, und dann kommt der Punkt an dem die Wasserqualität so schlecht ist,
dass dir deine Fische sterben.
Und das ist jetzt keine Mutmaßung, sondern das ist Tatsache. Da braucht man auch keine Glaskugel dazu.
Auch wenn du das Wasser mit einem Sandfilter klar bekommen solltest, bedeutet das nicht, dass deine Wasserqualität stimmt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> also wenn die __ Störe gross genug sind und sich die bis dahin sicher grösser gewordene Koi in deiner Pfütze schön aufschichten.



Dann kann er ja immer noch in die Fischkonserven Produktion gehen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. Aug. 2015)

Wenn ich mir die letzten, teilweise sinnentleerten Beiträge (Z. B. von Patrick & Jolantha) von einigen hier so durchlese wird mir bewusst, dass ich hier wohl falsch bin. Habe mich als erstes hier angemeldet, jedoch schon in anderen Foren zum Thema Sandfilterung gelesen. Diejenigen die es genutzt haben waren begeistert. Flockungsmittel wurden nicht erwähnt, da anscheinend überflüssig. Offensichtlich hat hier niemand echte Erfahrungen zu dem Thema. 

Mir ist klar, dass ich die 20 Kois nicht alle halten kann in meinem Tümpel. Ich werde die 3 bis 4 schönsten behalten.
Übrigens: Fische scheiden in einer kleinen Umgebung ein Enzym aus welches ihr Wachstum hemmt um sich an die Umgebung anzupassen. Deshalb hat auch niemand von euch 20KG Kois in seinem Teich. Somit werden sich die Fische bei mir nicht stapeln. Und __ Störe fressen auch keine Algen, da hat sich wohl jemand mit "__ Silberkarpfen" (Tostolob) vertan.

Als ich den Teich übernommen habe, war er komplett Fadenalgen verseucht. Nun ist er Fadenalgen frei!
Also werde ich auch diese üblen Schwebealgen besiegen. Mein Verstand sagt mir, dass es mit der Sandfilterung in die richtige Richtung geht. Hatte gehofft Tips zu bekommen wie diese Sandfilteranlage richtig angewendet wird für Fischteiche. Ich finde es heraus, und falls es jemanden interessieren sollte poste ich gerne meine Erfahrungen damit. Ganz gleich ob gut oder schlecht.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Fische scheiden in einer kleinen Umgebung ein Enzym aus welches ihr Wachstum hemmt


Na, da hätte ich doch gerne mal eine Quellenangabe.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. Aug. 2015)

Das ist doch logisch, dass Fische in einer kleinen Umgebung nicht maximal auswachsen. Koikarpfen z. B. sind einfach nur bunte Karpfen. Und Karpfen können über 30KG schwer werden. Jedoch niemals in einem Gartenteich 
Ein Freund von mir hat 2 Schleien in seinem 5000 Liter Teich, schon seit 15 Jahren. Die sind höchstens 25cm lang. in freier Natur wären die schon über 50cm lang.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Das ist doch logisch, dass Fische in einer kleinen Umgebung nicht maximal auswachsen. Koikarpfen z. B. sind einfach nur bunte Karpfen. Und Karpfen können über 30KG schwer werden. Jedoch niemals in einem Gartenteich
> Ein Freund von mir hat 2 Schleien in seinem 5000 Liter Teich, schon seit 15 Jahren. Die sind höchstens 25cm lang. in freier Natur wären die schon über 50cm lang.


Na das ist aber mal eine These.
Kleine Umgebung= kleine Fische
Kann das auch auf Menschen übertragen werden?
Da ergeben sich ja völlig neue Möglichkeiten für Zoos.
Hab noch nie einen Blauwal im Zoo gesehen.
Der passt sich demnach ja auch der Umgebung an.

So einen Quark habe ich lange nicht gelesen.
Sorry.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Na, da hätte ich doch gerne mal eine Quellenangabe.


Glaube nicht, dass wir die bekommen werden.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2015)

Ja so ist das,Ich hab ja auch wirklich keine Ahnung von Teichen, mach halt was dir dein Verstand sagt und höre nicht auf unser geschwafel, ist ja eh alles "sinnentleert" 
Wie lange willst du testen ? Nur das ich mir das mal vormerke, ich will UNBEDINGTvon  deinen Erfahrungen lesen

salve ein sinnentleerer


----------



## Ukeleidriller (20. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund, du Profispammer: Es geht um "ENZYME"!!!! die von FISCHEN ausgeschieden werden. Ich habe geglaubt, dass es allgemein bekannt ist. Jedoch stelle ich fest dass hier einige tatsächlich glauben, dass ihre Kois im Teich irgendwann mal 30KG wiegen  Ich hau mich weg. Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum sich eure Fische wesentlich LANGSAMER entwickeln im Teich? Ein Karpfen legt in einem Fluss oder großen See ca. 1KG Gewicht pro Jahr zu. Häufig sogar mehr!!! Ganz sicher nicht in euren Teichen. Und ihr habt euch nie gefragt warum das so ist? Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel . . . .


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2015)

*OMG*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel . . . .



Ja und das massenhaft

"1KG Gewicht pro Jahr zu" 

schaffen einige meiner Koi in den ersten drei Jahren sicher auch


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Teichfreund, du Profispammer: Es geht um "ENZYME"!!!! die von FISCHEN ausgeschieden werden. Ich habe geglaubt, dass es allgemein bekannt ist. Jedoch stelle ich fest dass hier einige tatsächlich glauben, dass ihre Kois im Teich irgendwann mal 30KG wiegen  Ich hau mich weg. Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum sich eure Fische wesentlich LANGSAMER entwickeln im Teich? Ein Karpfen legt in einem Fluss oder großen See ca. 1KG Gewicht pro Jahr zu. Häufig sogar mehr!!! Ganz sicher nicht in euren Teichen. Und ihr habt euch nie gefragt warum das so ist? Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel . . . .


Kannst du auch nur eine Aussage belegen?
Komisch, anscheinend hast du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Und dann aber nicht verstehen können, warum du in deinem Teich nichts siehst.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Übrigens: Fische scheiden in einer kleinen Umgebung ein Enzym aus welches ihr Wachstum hemmt um sich an die Umgebung anzupassen.


Du schreibst Schwachsinn.

Das ein Fisch nicht mehr schnell wächst, wenn er sich nicht wohl fühlt, ist klar.....


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2015)

Meine Kinder wachsen auch nicht mehr.
Drück immer auf den Kopf, bekommen zu kleine Klamotten an und haben nur wenn kleines Zimmer.
Bleiben dann auch bei 1,40 bzw. 1,10 m.


----------



## senator20_2000 (20. Aug. 2015)

leute leute habt ihr wieder jemanden gefunden zum draufrum hacken 

@ukleleidriller nimm dir erst mal die Zeit die verschiedenen themen filter und co, was dir interessant erscheint durchzulesen, da wird sich schon sehr viel ergeben. Was noch gut wäre erst mal deinen Teich mit Bildern und Aktueller technik vorzustellen, cool wäre auch ein Vorname....


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Teichfreund, du Profispammer: Es geht um "ENZYME"!!!! die von FISCHEN ausgeschieden werden. Ich habe geglaubt, dass es allgemein bekannt ist. Jedoch stelle ich fest dass hier einige tatsächlich glauben, dass ihre Kois im Teich irgendwann mal 30KG wiegen  Ich hau mich weg. Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum sich eure Fische wesentlich LANGSAMER entwickeln im Teich? Ein Karpfen legt in einem Fluss oder großen See ca. 1KG Gewicht pro Jahr zu. Häufig sogar mehr!!! Ganz sicher nicht in euren Teichen. Und ihr habt euch nie gefragt warum das so ist? Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel . . . .


Sorry Namenloser, aber diesen Ton finde ich weit unter der Gürtellinie.
Zu der Behauptung keiner hätte es mit Sandfilteranlagen probiert, ich hab es in der Übergangszeit bis meine erst Filteranlage stand. Erfolg, mmmm also Erfolg hatte ich schon. Ich durfte zig mal am Tag Rückspülen und hab damit natürlich immer schön frisches Wasser  in den Teich geben dürfen. so ca 3 bis 4 tausend Liter am Tag.
Was deine Aussage zum Wachstum in kleinen Gefäßen betrifft, fällt mir nur ein das es ein Tierschutzgesetz gibt, egal  ob die nun wachsen oder nicht.
Und zum Thema Wachstum von mehreren Kilo im Jahr, das schaft kein Karpfen in freier Natur ohne Zusatzfütterung, was du bestimmt meinst, sind bestimmt Karpfen in Karpfenteichen, welche mit Mastfutter schnell auf Gewicht gebracht werden sollen. Würden diese Tiere aber 20 30 oder mehr Jahre leben?????

LG René


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2015)

René, da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
Alles besser wissen, Hilfestellungen nicht annehmen und wildeste Behauptungen aufstellen.

Soll er schauen wie er zurecht kommt.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2015)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ich hoffe noch für die Tiere.

LG René


----------



## Ukeleidriller (21. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin überrascht wie viel geballtes Unwissen hier über Fische herrscht. Und dann auch noch so kindisch über jemanden herziehen der es besser weiß.

Über heimische Kaltwasserfische kann mir hier sicherlich niemand etwas neues erzählen. Ich kenne die "normalen" Wachstumsgeschwindigkeiten vieler Fischarten, die natürlich auch vom Nahrungsangebot und Lebensraumqualität beeinflusst werden. (Karpfenwachstum von 1KG/Jahr OHNE Zufütterung war noch sehr tiefgestapelt) Es ist und bleibt jedoch eine Tatsache, dass (zumindest) die meisten Fischarten "Hemmstoffe" produzieren welches ihr Wachstum erheblich verlangsamt! Das ist eine Fähigkeit um sich an eine Umgebung anzupassen.
Die Kinder von Teichfreund2011 haben diese Fähigkeit nicht, da kann er ihnen noch so enge Kleidung anziehen und Stundenlang auf die Rübe hauen

Es ist schon ziemlich naiv zu glauben, dass z. B. ein __ Goldfisch in einem 100 Liter Aquaruim 40cm gross wird, oder ein Koi irgendwann über 20KG wiegt wenn er in einem 5000L Teich aufwächst. Niemand von euch wird mir ein Beispiel nennen können das meine Behauptung wiederlegt! Dagegen werdet ihr endlos Beispiele finden, die meine Behauptung stützen. 

Ich habe schon vor 20 Jahren gemerkt, dass Fische in enger Umgebung kaum Wachsen, habe aber erst vor ca. 2 Jahren über die Enzymausscheidung gelesen die als nachgewisen gilt. Habe leider die Quelle nicht mehr im Kopf.

Tja, an für sich sollte es hier ursprünglich um Sandfilterung gehen . . .


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2015)

Was sollen wir noch groß rumreden - Sandfilterung ist was für Pools aber nicht für Teiche - und wenn jemand sich hier nur anmeldet um den "großen Maxe" raushängen zu lassen - auf solche "Typen" können wir hier gut verzichten - wir sind hier im Bereich "Gartenteich" tätig - was die Fischmäster und sonstige "Tierfreunde" machen geht uns auch mal locker gesagt am "A..." vorbei - nur Schade, dass die Tiere unter solchen Leuten leiden müssen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> (Karpfenwachstum von 1KG/Jahr OHNE Zufütterung war noch sehr tiefgestapelt)


Karpfen können 25 - 30 Kg wiegen.....ist aber nicht vom Alter abhängig sonder von einem Wachstumshormon. Dieses Hormon ist wohl bei jedem Karpfen anders. 
Deshalb gibt es wohl bei der Koi - Zucht Zuchtlinien welche Jumbos ausbilden und andere wo das nicht so häufig vor kommt.
Karpfen können in einem Alter von 20 Jahren 20 kg wiegen, das bedeutet aber nicht das die Fische jedes Jahr 1 kg zunehmen, durchschnittlich wiegt ein 6 Jahre alter Karpfen keine 3 Kilo.

http://www.karpfen-angeln.com/fortpflanzung/wachstum.php

Ist eher so das große Fische später mehr Gewicht zulegen. In einigen auch hier im Forum zu findenden Fällen, gibt es Fische welche aufgrund zu kleiner Becken krumm gewachsen sind. Spricht stark gegen deine "Enzym" Theorie. Natürlich ist es so das Fische, welche gepropft aufwachsen müssen sich nicht so schnell entwickle wie meine Koi die zu sechst in rund 24000 'Liter schwimmen. In meiner Galerie sind Bilder von Koi welche im April 2014 ca. 10 cm hatten. Die haben zum Teil in einem Jahr 20 cm zugelegt. 
Ich denke das 20 Koi auf 5000 Liter fast so ist wie in einem Händlerbecken. Die Fische fühlen sich aber nicht wohl. Ernähren sich nicht richtig und vegetieren nur vor sich hin....natürlich ohne viel Wachstum. Ist eine Art Verkrüppelung. Hat aber nix mit irgend welchen "Enzym" zu tun. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfenproduktion

Dann gibt es den Dr. Christoph Meske, der eigentlich Karpfen ohne Gräten züchten wollte. Der hat in Plastikboxen 40X60 cm Karpfen gezüchtet...
In seinem Buch *Aquakultur von Warmwasser - Nutzfischen. Biotechniken und Tierversuche *gibt es Bilder von Karpfen, welche Sich kaum noch in den Boxen drehen konnten. Bestes Wasser, bestes Futter und nix ist mit geringen Wachstum aufgrund irgend welche "Enzyme".

Mach dich schlau.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Aug. 2015)

Nur noch eins und dann bin ich hier raus. So einen geistigen Dünnsch..... habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. Nur irgendwas behaupten und das ist dann Fakt und alle anderen wissen nichts.
Gott Ukeleidriller werd mit deinem Sandfilter glücklich.

Hätte nie gedacht, dass sich so etwas hier tummelt.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht, dass sich so etwas hier tummelt.


Rege dich nicht auf. Er ist seid Dienstag hier und nur weil er irgendwo falsche Kenntnisse hat muss man das locker sehen.


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2015)

Moin.

Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied....

Ich habe gerade nur mal die Suchfunktion unseres Forums benutzt (Suchwort sandfilter - nur die Titel durchsuchen) und genug Themen über sandfilter gefunden.
Hier mal ein Link als Beispiel, in dem andere User, wie z.B. Mandy von ihren Erfahrungen berichten. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sandfilter-problem.35517/
Wer das einfach vom Tisch wischt und an seinem Vorhaben fest hält, muss eben für eigene Erfahrungen zahlen. Gebrauchte gibt es meist kostenlos, aber manchmal sind sie leider umsonst.


----------



## meinereiner (22. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab jetzt eine Weile überlegt, ob ich mir das hier antun will oder nicht, aber ich probier es mal.

Soll ich auch mit den Wölfen heulen?
Ich hab mich da erstmal dagegen entschieden.
Was mir an diesem Thread nicht gefällt, ist, dass er nicht zielführend ist (Ok, klingt jetzt etwas abgehoben).
Es kommt ja von einigen erstmal ein gewisser Aufschrei, eine Belehrung, mit Ironie dahingeworfene Brocken etc.
Was ist das Ende vom Lied? Verbrannte Erde .
Ist den Fischen damit geholfen, dass man Leuten mit der Holzhammermethode  kommt?
Der Gegenüber zieht sich zurück, oder packt vorher auch noch den Holzhammer aus , und hämmert zurück .
Die Gewaltspirale dreht sich nach oben, und was bringt es?

Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde. Das mit den Enzymen glaub ich jetzt auch nicht .
Ich habe darüber im Internet auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden. Was natürlich nichts heißen muss.
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, wenn man mal erst mal versucht hätte herauszubekommen, woher Ukeleidriller diese Information hat.

Mein Beitrag hier in diesem Thread war ja vielleicht für Ukeleidriller auch schon etwas zu viel.
Ich hab ja dem Themenersteller auch etwas unterstellt, und Menschen fühlen sich recht schnell in eine Ecke gedrängt, und reagieren entsprechend ihrem Naturell.
und 'beißen' dann vielleicht zurück.

Wie viele von uns reden von Dingen, die sie nicht zu 100% wissen, stellen Behauptungen auf, die eigentlich auch
nur auf Hörensagen basieren.

Nehmen wir doch mal als Beispiel das mit den 'krummen' Fischen (weil ich's heute wieder irgendwo gelesen habe).
Behauptung: Die sind krumm, weil sie in zu kleinen Teichen leben mussten.
Liegt das daran, dass sie nur wenig Platz zum schwimmen haben, also nur einen Meter am Stück gerade aus schwimmen können, und ansonsten immer nur rechts herum (oder links herum?) im Kreis?
Oder liegt das an irgendwelchen Enzymen oder Hormonen etc.? Oder liegt das daran, dass vielleicht die Ernährung nicht gut war?
Oder vielleicht ist es etwas genetisches, oder Krankheit in jungen Jahren? Oder einfach zu schlechte Wasserqualität?
Hab ich vielleicht in meiner Kindheit ein zu kleines Kinderzimmer, oder Kinderbett gehabt? Hab ich hungern müssen?
Wurde ich meiner Kindheit gequält, in eine kleine Kiste gesperrt, weil ich so unartig war?
Nichts von alledem (ja, doch unartig war ich bestimmt schon mal , aber das ging dann ohne Kiste ab, musste dann aber in die kleine Hütte, und hab da geschnitzt ), aber trotzdem habe ich eine Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung.

@Tottoabs
Das mit den Seiten, die oben aufgeführt hast, das habe ich auch gelesen. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dieser Versuch mit der Plastikbox spricht ja per se nicht gegen ein 'Enzym' (oder was auch immer). Wenn der Fisch solche Enzyme abgeben würde, dann würden ja, wie in dem Versuch, durch kontinuierliche Frischwasserzufuhr diese 'Enzyme' weggespült, und könnten dadurch nicht zur Wirkung auf den Fisch kommen.

Ja, auch ich bin nicht Jesus, auch nicht Buddha, und auch nicht der Dalai Lama  .
Ich muss leider zugegen, dass auch ich gelegentlich mal 'Schaum vor dem Mund' haben kann . Das passiert aber eher im 'realen' Leben.
Hier hat man eigentlich eher mal Zeit über eine Sache nachzudenken, und etwas später zu schreiben, und vor allem erst mal etwas sachlicher zu bleiben.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## rollikoi (22. Aug. 2015)

Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht wie viel geballtes Unwissen hier über Fische herrscht.



@Ukeleidriller,
was machst du dann hier bei den Unwissenden.


@ all,
bitte nicht den Troll füttern.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo  Michel ää Robert, danke

Deine Schlußvolgerungen das es viele Ursachen für Mißbildungen im Koibereich gibt kann man nur Unterstreichen. 
Auffällig ist es jedoch das diese vermehrt in kleinen Teichen auftreten. Liegt es an der Größe? Oder doch eher an den schlechteren Lebensbedingungen? Eine mögliche Ursache wäre eventuell auch noch das sich die halter eher die billigsten also eher die e oder f Qualität die bei richtigen Züchter schon bei den ersten Selektionen aussortiert wird, kaufen. Den das es auch schöne gesunde Koi in eigentlich zu kleinen Becken gibt zeigen viele kleine Teiche in Japan in denen sogar Preisgekrönte Tiere heran gewachsen sind.
Also im Endeffekt eine frage von allen und wenn ein Parameter schon nicht passt kommt schnell der nächste dazu. 
Und in meinen Augen ist das a und o der Koihaltung ein entsprechender Filter und die gerade bei sehr kleinen bzw stark besetzten Teichen, Teilwasserwechsel .
LG René


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> bitte nicht den Troll füttern.



LG René


----------



## rollikoi (22. Aug. 2015)

@ Rene, du weißt aber schon welcher Troll gemeint ist ?


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2015)

Ach,
was für eine schöne Aufregung.
Sandfilter, kleinwüchsige Fische, Enzyme....KOI.
Ukelei...hat einen Teich, der noch kleiner ist als meiner. Ihr Koihalter hier habt ja - zum Glück - meistens wesentlich mehr Liter zur Verfügung. Wahrscheinlich könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie klein so ein Teich in Realität aussieht. Und dann nur 80cm Tiefe.

Worauf ich hinaus will: ich fand meinen Teich schon zu klein für einen Schwarm ausgewachsener __ Moderlieschen. Vielleicht übertrieben - aber wenn ich Tiere halten will, sollen sie auch das machen können, was ihrem Wesen entspricht. In dem Falle: mal vernünftigrum schwimmen können, ohne nach drei Flossenbewegungen schon am Ende des Teiches angekommen zu sein.

Für die Teichgröße sind selbst Mini (Krüppel-) Kois zu groß. Und die Teichtiefe (80cm) ist mehr als fraglich geeignet für die Fischhaltung in Deutschland - solange es hier auch noch Winter mit -20C° gibt.

Petra
...die keine Fische hält.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (26. Aug. 2015)

Moin!

Meine Fangemeinde ja war ja recht fleissig 

Ich finde es recht lustig, dass ich hier als "Troll" bezeichnet werde. Wenn ich mir den albernen, provozierenden und unsachlichen geistigen "Dünnschiss" hier von einigen speziellen Membern durchlese, stelle ich mir die Frage ob das der intellektuelle Adel in diesem Forum ist!? Wie dem auch sei, hauptsache ihr habt Spaß!
Ich möchte hier nicht auf jeden Spam eingehen.

Da ich mich seit fast 40 Jahren für heimische Fische interessiere habe ich sehr viel dazu gelesen. Leider habe ich die Quelle zu den Enzymen nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich habe jedoch einen etwas angestaubten Bericht gefunden der grob und nur ansatzweise dieses Thema behandelt. Er ist nicht mehr "up to date", jedoch belegt er, dass sich auch schon vor Jahren Menschen mit diesem Thema befasst haben.

http://www.afizucht.de/html/hemmstoffe.html

Ach ja . . . da war ja noch was . . .  "Sandfilter" 

Annett: Habe mir den Thread durchgelesen. Danke.

Ich habe hier nicht behauptet, dass die Sandfilterung 100%ig die Lösung ist. Ich habe rein logisch in Betracht gezogen, dass es die optimale Lösung sein kann. Da einige wohl anscheinend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben ist diese Filtermethode wohl nicht in jedem Fall optimal. Ich zögere noch mir den Filter zuzulegen.
Habe mir (obwohl ich kein Chemiefreund bin) von Ponds das Algofree besorgt. Habe zusätzlich einen Damenstrumpf über das Ansauggitter gezogen und wasche ihn täglich aus. Da hängt der ganze grüne Schleim drauf. Ich sehe nun die ersten Erfolge. Das Wasser wird langsam klarer.


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

anstatt eines Sandfilters (zu viel Stromverbrauch) würde ich eine oder mehrere Regentonnen mit Schwämmen nehmen dazu eine effiziente Pumpe - so sollte dein Wasser klar werden - ein paar mehr Unterwasserpflanzen dazu könnten auch nicht schaden.


<off Topic>

und mein Senf zu den anderen Posts

* defekter Link entfernt *
==> Möglicherweise spielen folgende Faktoren eine Rolle:
==> Eine zumindest theoretische Möglichkeit wäre die Ausscheidung von Wuchshemmstoffen​Das hört sich für mich alles wie nach "aus dem Kaffeesatz lesen" an - nix genaues also - Möglicherweise könnte ich auch mal im Lotto gewinnen  

Lieber sorge ich dafür das meine Fische im Teich möglichst optimale Bedingungen vorfinden.

du wolltest große Fische im Teich im Teich sehen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/485462/ 

Das in deinem Algenmittel _Monolinuron (Herbizid)_ ist weist du - http://www.chemicalbook.com/ChemicalProductProperty_DE_CB9331273.htm - nicht ganz ohne 

</off Topic>


----------



## Ukeleidriller (3. Sep. 2015)

Moin Mitch!
Leider habe ich nicht sehr viel Platz neben dem Teich da der Garten ebenso wie der Teich recht klein gehalten ist. Ich bin hier Mieter und es war schon alles da als ich einzog. Eine ETWAS größere und bessere Filteranlage könnte ich positionieren.

Zum Kaffeesatz lesen: Ich schrieb ja, dass der Bericht oben den ich im Netz fand nicht dem Forschungsergebnis aus jüngerer Zeit entspricht.
Und dieser 1,20m Koi ist niemals in einem kleinen Becken herangezüchtet worden. Weil es seine Enzymausscheidung niemals erlaubt hätte in einem Teich  (und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier)
Man könnte natürlich durch Fliesswasser oder stetigen Wasserwechsel die nützliche Funktion der Enzymausscheidung umgehen und größere Exemplare heranzüchten.
So zumindest läuft das bei Forellen und Karpfenzüchtern. Zufall ??? Ich werde wenn es die Zeit erlaubt Kontakt mit Züchtern aufnehmen um zu erfragen wie sehr die sich mit der Thematik auskennen.

Nun ja, hier im Forum gibt es zu viele Windmühlen.

Gruss,

euer Don Quijote


----------

